

Fbbotbot.im Update Facebook from IM client - motyar
http://www.facebook.com/apps/application.php?id=118071741585200
This is a facebook application that allows you to post statuses on facebook. Its very simple add the BOT ( fbbot@bot.im ) to your IM client. It will ask you to allow the application, as you allow it provides you a CODE that you have to send in chat bot.
If you want to delete the bot, i mean you want to stop using the application. simply send DELETE and block the bot. and remove the application from http://www.facebook.com/settings/?tab=applications<p>Created and submitted by @motyar
======
motyar
Hows it?

